# Frolic - als Karpfenköder



## Richi05 (6. Mai 2005)

Hallo Leute, |wavey: 

war gerade zum Karpfenangeln (nicht vorher angefüttert) - mein Bekannter hatte 4 Karpfen mit Frolic - ich mit Boilie nur 1* Karpfen. Nehme an das in diesen See öfter mit Frolic geangelt wird. 

Meine Frage zum Frolic angel ? Können die Fische noch dem Menschlichen Verzehr zugefürt werden ? wenn sie Frolic fressen ? ;+ 

Kenne nur Teich und Zierfischfutter -> auf dem steht das die Fische nicht zu verzehren sind. 

Petri 

Richi


----------



## ollidi (6. Mai 2005)

*AW: Frolic - als Karpfenköder*

Klar kannst Du die noch essen. Warum denn nicht. Das ist doch nur ordinäres Hundefutter.
Die Karpfenangler bei uns im Verein angeln auch fast nur noch mit Frolic oder dem Hundefutter von Aldi. Rufus heißt das glaube ich. Ist wesentlich günstiger als Frolic und hält wohl auch länger am Haar.


----------



## eisentrude (7. Mai 2005)

*AW: Frolic - als Karpfenköder*

Ich leg die Frolics, die fürs Haar bestimmt sind, kurze Zeit in die Mikrowelle bei Stufe 6, bis sie brutzeln. Das riiiiecht! und die Dinger halten drei Tage am Haar.


----------



## dorschhai (7. Mai 2005)

*AW: Frolic - als Karpfenköder*

Angel auch oft mit Frolic, sie gehen nur leicht ab. Werde das mit der Mikrowelle mal probieren.


----------



## Veit (7. Mai 2005)

*AW: Frolic - als Karpfenköder*



			
				eisentrude schrieb:
			
		

> Ich leg die Frolics, die fürs Haar bestimmt sind, kurze Zeit in die Mikrowelle bei Stufe 6, bis sie brutzeln. Das riiiiecht! und die Dinger halten drei Tage am Haar.



Naja, bei mir in der Saale halten die Microwellenfrolics auch nicht länger als 1 - 2 Stunden am Haar, aber ein Topp-Köder für große Karpfen ist es trotzdem.
Warum sollte man die Karpfen nicht mehr essen können??? Ich will nicht wissen, was in manchem Grundfutter oder in Boilies so drin ist. Ich esse zwar selbst sowieso keine Karpfen (schmecken nicht), aber für mich wäre der Fang des Karpfen auf Frolic kein Hinderniss, wenn ich ihn dann essen wollte.


----------



## harry_kat (7. Mai 2005)

*AW: Frolic - als Karpfenköder*



			
				eisentrude schrieb:
			
		

> Ich leg die Frolics, die fürs Haar bestimmt sind, kurze Zeit in die Mikrowelle bei Stufe 6, bis sie brutzeln. Das riiiiecht! und die Dinger halten drei Tage am Haar.



Bei mi hielten sie nicht länger als drei stunden am Haar,  Was die Küche anbetrifft....  Na ja, würde ich nie wieder tun.  Ausserdem hab das Gefühl die frischen fangen besser.

gruss

hk


----------



## Lenzibald (7. Mai 2005)

*AW: Frolic - als Karpfenköder*

Servus. Der Karpfen ist ein Allesfresser werden ja nich umsonst oft als Wasserschweine betitelt. Ich fisch mit jeder Art Hundefutter wenn mans irgendwie am Haken oder Haar befestigen kann. Obs jetzt eine oder zehn stunden hält ist mir egal werf ich halt ein paar mal öfters ne neue Montage aus.


----------



## goldfisch (7. Mai 2005)

*AW: Frolic - als Karpfenköder*

Moin
Gehen auf die Frolics nur die ganz großen, oder auch Normale ( 2,5 - 4 kg)?


----------



## HEWAZA (9. Mai 2005)

*AW: Frolic - als Karpfenköder*

Auch "Normal" und Große Brachsen usw.


----------



## theblackwater (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Frolic - als Karpfenköder*

Frolic ist ein Hundefutter! Kein Karpfenfutter...Klar geht das..Klar ist es fängig...Ich hab damit auch früher mal gefischt..Aber seit Jahren lehne ich dieses Futter Grundsätzlich ab!:v


----------



## Stullen-Andi (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Frolic - als Karpfenköder*

moin !

ich hab bis jetzt nur positive erfahrungen mit frolic gemacht. bei mir am vereinsgewässer funktioniert es sogar besser als boilies.
was auch noch gut funktioniert ist ne dose katzenfutter mit etwas paniermehl zu nem brei mischen und das dann auf den haken kneten. problem dabei, man verliert den teichball oft.


----------



## hugo b (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Frolic - als Karpfenköder*

ne Angelkumpel hat vor 20 Jahren angefangen mit Frolic auf Karpfen zu angeln und hat damit mega gut gefangen ,hatte selbst mehrmals damit geangelt allerdings nichts gefangen ausser nen Pudel p.s sein grösster auf Frolic war 35 Pfund !


----------



## bennie (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Frolic - als Karpfenköder*



theblackwater schrieb:


> Frolic ist ein Hundefutter! Kein Karpfenfutter...Klar geht das..Klar ist es fängig...Ich hab damit auch früher mal gefischt..Aber seit Jahren lehne ich dieses Futter Grundsätzlich ab!:v



dann bitte einmal plausibel begründen


----------



## The-Carphunter (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Frolic - als Karpfenköder*

Moins...
Ich wees jetzt nicht genau, wo eigentlich von der Nahrungszusammensetzung her, der Nachteil von Frolic bestehen soll?
Hunde müssen sich nicht nur davon ernähren können, sondern auch davon überleben... Und wenn es für ein Tier überlebenswichtig gut ausgewogen sein soll, warum dann nicht auch für einen Carp?
versteht ihr??
Mfg, Denny


----------



## Bibbelmann (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Frolic - als Karpfenköder*

im Verein vor Ort wurde das verboten. Aber auch nur "frolic"
es ging wohl ebenso um Mißgunst als auch darum, dass mit Frolic gefütterte Fische für den Kochtopfangler nicht mehr so appetitlich sind. Ich hab auch lieber die Eier von Hühnern die Getreide und nicht Fischmehl zu fressen bekommen. Über Sinn und Unsinn kann man sich da streiten- die meisten werden nicht viel Hundefutter gefüttert haben

Gruß
Philipp


----------



## The-Carphunter (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: Frolic - als Karpfenköder*

Eine simple Idee wäre ja überall dort, wo Frolic an sich verboten ist, einfach Frolic-Boilies herzustellen |rolleyes 
Wir hatten bis jetzt immer das Problem, die Frolics einfach kleinzukriegen! Wir wollten nämlich aus dem Grund Boilies herstellen, weil diese einfach viel länger halten...
Sollte man den Frolic Teig nicht etwas durch Maisgrieß bzw. mit Vogelfutter o.a. "strecken", damit er besser zu rollen geht? Außerdem würden ja 100%Frolic Boilies ziemlich teuer werden, wenn man mal den Preis für das Hundefutter und die Eier bedenkt...
Mfg, Denny#h 

achja. zum Glück sind solche Verbote bei uns unmöglich, da dann die Angelei mit bestimmten Ködern in allen Gewässern Sachsen verboten sein müsste...


----------



## Kxxxxx (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: Frolic - als Karpfenköder*



ollidi schrieb:


> Die Karpfenangler bei uns im Verein angeln auch fast nur noch mit Frolic oder dem Hundefutter von Aldi. Rufus heißt das glaube ich. Ist wesentlich günstiger als Frolic und hält wohl auch länger am Haar.


 
Geht das von Aldi auch unter oder wirkt es wie ein Popup-Frolic?

Hundefutter wird nach den selben Lebensmittelrichtlinien hergestellt, wie für den Menschen gedachte Produkte. Dies ist auch gut so, da man nie ausschließen kann, dass Menschen Tiernarung verzehren. Von der Seite her dürfte es kein Problem sein.


----------



## Leif (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: Frolic - als Karpfenköder*



Richi05 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute, |wavey:
> 
> war gerade zum Karpfenangeln (nicht vorher angefüttert) - mein Bekannter hatte 4 Karpfen mit Frolic - ich mit Boilie nur 1* Karpfen. Nehme an das in diesen See öfter mit Frolic geangelt wird.
> 
> ...




Es gibt ja Länder die essen auch noch hunde, wenn sie gefüttert wurden.


----------



## Shakerz (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: Frolic - als Karpfenköder*



Stullen-Andi schrieb:


> moin !
> 
> ich hab bis jetzt nur positive erfahrungen mit frolic gemacht. bei mir am vereinsgewässer funktioniert es sogar besser als boilies.
> was auch noch gut funktioniert ist ne dose katzenfutter mit etwas paniermehl zu nem brei mischen und das dann auf den haken kneten. problem dabei, man verliert den teichball oft.


 
Hallo,

probiers doch mal mit einem 4er Teighaken. Mit dem hab ich bisher noch alles zum Fliegen gebracht. Wenns wirklich härter sein soll: ein paar Haferflocken wirken Wunder...:vik: 


Gruß

S.


----------



## Kxxxxx (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: Frolic - als Karpfenköder*

Wer weiß es? - Schwimmt das Futter von Aldi nun oder geht es unter?


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: Frolic - als Karpfenköder*



KoljaK schrieb:


> Geht das von Aldi auch unter oder wirkt es wie ein Popup-Frolic?
> 
> Hundefutter wird nach den selben Lebensmittelrichtlinien hergestellt, wie für den Menschen gedachte Produkte. Dies ist auch gut so, da man nie ausschließen kann, dass Menschen Tiernarung verzehren. Von der Seite her dürfte es kein Problem sein.



Stimmt nicht,es gibt spezielle Futtermittelverordnungen ... in den meisten Fällen gelten für (Nutz-)Tiere wesentlich strengere Vorschriften.


Uli


----------



## Kxxxxx (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: Frolic - als Karpfenköder*



Ulrich Horst schrieb:


> Stimmt nicht,es gibt spezielle Futtermittelverordnungen ... in den meisten Fällen gelten für (Nutz-)Tiere wesentlich strengere Vorschriften.Uli


 
Wir werden uns wohl darauf einigen können, dass der Verzehr von Hundefutter aufgrund der strengen Bestimmungen in Deutschland jedenfalls unbedenklich sein dürfte und daher auch der mit Hundefutter gefütterte Karpfen, jedenfalls durch das Hundefutter, seine Genußtauglichkeit nicht verliert.


----------



## cipro2003 (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: Frolic - als Karpfenköder*

Hallo 
@ The-Carphunter
ALso ich habe den Frolic mix schon abgerollt,habe dazu 60%Grieß und 40% Frolic-Mehl genommen!Die Frolics habe ich auf Zweimal durch den Mixer geschickt,war aufwändig aber ich hoffe es lohnt sich!Der Versuch im Frühjahr wirds zeigen,habe ein paar Kilo eingefroren!:q 
Gruß Frank


----------



## punkarpfen (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: Frolic - als Karpfenköder*

Bei Aldi gibt es unterschiedliche Hundefuttersorten, deshalb kann ich nicht genau sagen, ob es schwimmt. Bis zum BSE-Skandal hatte Aldi Hundefutter, das Frolic in nichts nachstand.
Frolic enthält größtenteils pflanzliche Mehle und tierische Nebenprodukte, wie Innereien und weitere Dinge, die man nicht auf dem Teller haben möchte. Viele Hundebesitzer füttern ihre Hunde nicht mit Frolic, weil die Inhaltsstoffe wenig apetitlich sind. Theoretisch kann man als Mensch das Zeug futtern, aber empfehlen kann ich das nicht. :v
Schädlich ist Frolic auch für unsere Karpfen nicht, obwohl Frolic keine ausgewogene Fischnahrung darstellt. Schlechter oder schädlicher als ein billiger Fertigboilie ist es aber definitiv nicht.
Dennoch gilt bei Frolic, wie bei jedem anderen Futter auch: Setzt es mit Verstand ein.
Ich bin zwar kein Freund von Frolic Boilies aber was soll denn an 2 Euro pro Kilo (Preis für Frolic) teuer sein?


----------



## carp-hunter82 (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Frolic - als Karpfenköder*



eisentrude schrieb:


> Ich leg die Frolics, die fürs Haar bestimmt sind, kurze Zeit in die Mikrowelle bei Stufe 6, bis sie brutzeln. Das riiiiecht! und die Dinger halten drei Tage am Haar.



Also dazu kann ich nur sagen das stimmt halten ewig. wenn du die frolic allerdings in die micro, raus und direkt in kaltes wasser, wieder in die mickro. raus in kaltes wasser usw usw. den vorgang 4-5 mal wiederholen und du hast frolic pop ups. hab das getestet hab die morgens in ein eimer mit wasser geschmissen und abends sind sie noch immer geschwommen. 

Geht allerdings auch mit allen boilies. 


MfG CarpHunter82


----------



## The-Carphunter (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Frolic - als Karpfenköder*

Moin.
Wenn in Frolic "weniger leckere" Inhaltsstoffe, wie z.B. Innereien, verarbeitet sein sollen und deshalb viele Hundebesitzer ihre Hunde damit nicht füttern, warum gibt es dann auch Pansen und solchen Schotter im Handel?? |kopfkrat  
Die Pansen haben zwar extremst gestunken aber unser Hund hat sich immer wie wild auf diese getrockneten Dinger gestürtzt... hmm..
Da will ich lieber auch nech wissen, was in Fischmehl alles verarbeitet ist. Wenn ich da z.B. was von Rotbarschmehl lese und daran denke, dass dort nur Filets "verarbeitet" werden, dann wird mir sehr mulmig dabei... Oder ist etwa Fischmehl nur aus Fischabfällen?? |uhoh: 
Na ja. Dann nehme ich einfach 50% Frolic, 20% Grieß, etwas Vogelfutter, entfettetes Sojamehl, noch ein paar geröstete Hanfkörner und voilà; der Boilie is fertsch   Frolic rules!
Gruß, Denny


----------



## Pro carp (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Frolic - als Karpfenköder*

Jch habe mit Frolick ein 6kg Karpfen gefangen


----------



## Kxxxxx (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Frolic - als Karpfenköder*

Innereien sind für Hunde nicht schädlich. Genau genommen ist es für Wölfe - und von denen stammt der Hund schließlich ab – eine absolute Delikatesse. Dies geht auch anderen Tieren so. Wenn die Lachsschwärme ziehen, fressen die Bären in Alaska nach einiger Zeit nur noch die Innereien der Fische, weil die ihnen am besten schmecken. Wenn einige Tierhalter mit Innereien für ihre Hunde Probleme haben, ist es wohl mehr ein Problem des Tierhalters als eines des Hundes.


----------



## MrTom (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Frolic - als Karpfenköder*

Ich stelle mir gerade vor wie in einem chinesischen "Hundeforum" gefragt wird ob der Hund nach dem Füttern mit Frolic noch für den menschlichen (oder besser chinesischen) Verzehr geeignet ist|kopfkrat 
mfg Thomas


----------



## tiket (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Frolic - als Karpfenköder*

hallo zusammen ich wollte euch mal fragen ob alle frolic sorten fangen hab mir fürs wochenende frolic complete & balanced geflügel besorgt.


----------



## Knigge007 (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Frolic - als Karpfenköder*

Hi,

ich bin zwar noch nich lange dabei und habe bisher nur mit Frolic in Rind gefischt aber dir wird wohl jeder sagen das dass von Gewässer zu Gewässer verschieden ist und du das ausprobieren musst was bei deinen Gewässern am besten geht.


Es gibt im Raiffeisen auch solche Hundefutter Ringe (weiß den Namen grad nicht müsstest die SuFu hier benutzen dann findest nen Thread)... falls dichs interessiert.


----------



## franky04 (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Frolic - als Karpfenköder*

Hallo zusammen,

vom Karpfenangeln verstehe ich nichts aber zu Frolic kann ich was sagen ( betreibe selber einen Futterhandel).
Die Gerüchteküche sagt das im Frolic verstärkt Lockstoffe verarbeitet werden (Geruch, Geschmack) um es für den Hund interessanter zu machen.
Desweiteren hört man oft das kaum noch richtiges Fleisch etc darin enthalten wäre sondern eher Mehle und vor allem Chemie und Zucker. Das soll daran liegen, dass der Produzent (Masterfood) auch zuständig ist für Mars, Snickers usw.

Ansonsten was Hundefutter angeht, kann man es essen, will man aber nicht 

Petri
Frank


----------



## mmelch21 (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Frolic - als Karpfenköder*

Edit Ralle 24

Off topic


----------



## Knigge007 (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Frolic - als Karpfenköder*



mmelch21 schrieb:


> Kochtopfangler sind die sinnlosesten die ich kenn.
> gehen fischen und essen dann die schönen fische.
> die gibts doch im supermarkt genauso.
> regt mich total auf sowas.
> !!





Wenn das mitm Supermarkt dein Ernst ist tust mir echt leid ! :v:v:v:v


Schade das mein Handy fehlt sonst hätte ich dir mal paar schöne Bilder von übelst kranken Kaufland Karfpen gezeigt, die trotz das wir es mehrmals gesagt haben (und unsere Fischereischeine gezeigt hatten) das alle Karpfen die da drin liegen ne Krankheit haben '(aufgeplatzte 1-3cm große Pickel jeder Fisch hatte meist 3-7stück am ganzen Körper verteilt) nicht ausm Regal geräumt, das einzigste Zitat vom Filial Leiter war " Man könne es ja wegschneiden" LOOOOOOOOOL.

Wir haben daraufhin innerhalb von 5-6 Wochen 2x den Fischgesundheitsdienst eingeschalten... seitm 2.x  verkaufen die keine "frischen" Karpfen mehr. 



Wer so was mal gesehen hat kauft in seinem ganzen Leben keinen Fisch mehr ausm Discounter, da frag ich mich wo die Kontrollen sind... NADAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Lenkers (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Frolic - als Karpfenköder*

er ist eben noch jung an Jahren ... hat noch Chancen sein Weltbild auszubauen ... sowas braucht Zeit und Willen


----------



## FehmarnAngler (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Frolic - als Karpfenköder*

Ähm genau, ich habe sowohl mit Hünchenfrolic, Rinderfrolic und grünen Frolicringen Karpfen und andere Fische gefangen. Hatte den Eindruck, dass es denen völlig egal war.


Gruß, Jochen


----------



## Udo561 (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Frolic - als Karpfenköder*

Hi,
Jungs , ist doch gut jetzt.
Warum springt ihr immer darauf an ?
Wie die kleinen Kinder hier , das Thema ist doch schon hundert mal durch.
Gruß Udo


----------



## ObiWahn81 (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Frolic - als Karpfenköder*



mmelch21 schrieb:


> Kochtopfangler sind die sinnlosesten die ich kenn.
> gehen fischen und essen dann die schönen fische.
> die gibts doch im supermarkt genauso.
> regt mich total auf sowas.
> !!



Ich kenne mich zwar nicht aus, habe auch keine Ahnung von Karpfenangeln oder speziellen Raubfischtechniken in denen C&R das A&O ist, jedoch weiß ich eins, jedem das seine... Im  gesamten Board wird in jedem zweiten Fred eine Diskussion über den Sinn, bzw. Unsinn einer Entnahme debattiert um sich selbst im Umkehrschluss als den perfekten Angler zu etablieren. 

ES NERVT!!! 

Darf nicht jeder selbst entscheiden ob er den gefangen Fisch als Vertilgungstauglich einstuft oder nicht, muß man denn alles pauschalisieren?
Hallo: Grundgesetz; Meinungsfreiheit?!?


----------



## Ralle 24 (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Frolic - als Karpfenköder*

*Schluß mit der C&R Diskussion !!*


----------



## big1860 (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Frolic - als Karpfenköder*



tiket schrieb:


> hallo zusammen ich wollte euch mal fragen ob alle frolic sorten fangen hab mir fürs wochenende frolic complete & balanced geflügel besorgt.


funktioniert auch. denka aber , dass Rind am besten fängt. einfach an deinem Wasser testen. Die Dinger sind ja nun nicht so teuer. Drum nimm doch Rind auch noch mit.
Greetz 
BIG


----------



## Andre94 (20. August 2010)

*AW: Frolic - als Karpfenköder*

Hey Leute#h

Ich hab Ne Frage... die Frolic ,,Pellets'' sind ja nun recht groß und passen nicht in jeden Fisch,,Rüssel'' rein... ist das dann sinnvoll die Teile zu halbieren/vierteln wenn man mit denen anfüttert? und dann so ne Mischung aus vierteln halben und ganzen Frolics macht? dann bekommt doch eigentlich jeder Fisch die gewünschte Größe oder? und man hat sämtliche größen von Fisch am Platz?? 

oder seh cih das falsch?


----------



## Tüdde (20. August 2010)

*AW: Frolic - als Karpfenköder*

Auch kleinere Karpfen bekommen Forlicringe in den Rüssel rein.
Zerkleinern würde ich die Frolics zum Anfüttern nur, wenn du dir sicher bist, dass im Gewässer nicht viel Kleinfisch bzw. Weißfisch vorkommt. Ich glaube nicht, dass du als Karpfenangler dein Geld für Kleinfische ausgeben willst, die am Ende den hakenköder eh nicht ins Maul bekommen.


----------



## Andre94 (20. August 2010)

*AW: Frolic - als Karpfenköder*

@ Tüdde... 

Ne das is es ja gar nicht:q:q

Ich wollte das nur mal so fragen weil ich eigentlich eher so der Feeder-freak bin  und da ich in letzter zeit immer mehr Karpfen als Beifang habe (jedoch nur die ganz kleinen stöpsel... 20cm) hab cih das gefragt ich wollte wohl auf die Mittelklasse ziehlen... so max 10pf  und dazu auch gerne ein paar Dicke Brassen etc.. deswegen will ich diese ja auch halbieren  dann sind die wenigstens etwas besser für stattliche Rotfedern oder gute Brassen...  

jedoch bekomm ich so auch den gewünschen effekt das sich erst kleine Fische (Rotaugen etc.) am platz einfinden die jedoch die dicken brocken nicht fressen können und da der Futterneid der Fsche groß is kommen dann i.wann auch die dicken karpfen dazu und für die sind dann noch die ganzen dicken brocken über gelieben... so hab cih mir das gedacht


----------



## Tüdde (20. August 2010)

*AW: Frolic - als Karpfenköder*

Also große Brassen und Mittelklasse-Karpfen haben überhaupt kein Problem mit ganzen Frolic-Ringen. Du kannst sie natürlich auch halbieren aber das ist dann schon das Höchste der Gefühle um keinen Weißfischrummel zu veranstalten.


----------



## Rotty (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Frolic - als Karpfenköder*

kan ich die fro... auch im ofen trocknen wen ja wie lange welche hitze

wie lange halten die wen man sie nicht trocknet?

frage 2 bitte nur beantworten die wo es wissen wen es keiner weis mach ich selbstveruch würde mir damit arbeit sparen


danke mfg Thomas oder Rotty


----------



## Ralle2609 (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: Frolic - als Karpfenköder*

ich bin mal so freundlich -.-

lass das mit dem trocknen lösen sich fast genauso schnell auf und vorallem sie verlieren ihren geruch und dann kannst genauso gut ne korkkugel ins wasser werfen... selber effekt


ich habe da 2 tricks: am besten boilies raus machen, ist dir das zuviel arbeit...

paar frolics zerkleinern wasser zugeben und einen festen teig daraus kneten und diesen in das loch drücken und etwas um die kanten das bringts echt was langlebigkeit angeht


----------



## Fassl (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: Frolic - als Karpfenköder*



Ralle2609 schrieb:


> ich bin mal so freundlich -.-
> 
> lass das mit dem trocknen lösen sich fast genauso schnell auf und vorallem sie verlieren ihren geruch und dann kannst genauso gut ne korkkugel ins wasser werfen... selber effekt
> 
> ...




Das stimmt nicht ganz was du da behauptest wenn sie richtig steinhart trocknen läst halten sie fast doppelt so lang!

Und umbedingt schlechter fangen tun sie auch nicht! Ist mal bei mir so :vik:


----------



## Rotty (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: Frolic - als Karpfenköder*

also wie jetzt soll ich sie trocknen wen ja wie und wie lange und welche stufe

oder soll ich boilies draus machen wen ja wie genau


danke


----------



## GROßfisch Hunter (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: Frolic - als Karpfenköder*

Ihr könnt die Frolic`s auch einfach mit einem stück Strumpfhose, eng umwickeln. Oben einen Konten & dann ans Haar. ( Alla Matze Koch )

Hält Super über Nacht..!!!


----------



## werto (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: Frolic - als Karpfenköder*



Andre94 schrieb:


> Hey Leute#h
> 
> Ich hab Ne Frage... die Frolic ,,Pellets'' sind ja nun recht groß und passen nicht in jeden Fisch,,Rüssel'' rein... ist das dann sinnvoll die Teile zu halbieren/vierteln wenn man mit denen anfüttert? und dann so ne Mischung aus vierteln halben und ganzen Frolics macht? dann bekommt doch eigentlich jeder Fisch die gewünschte Größe oder? und man hat sämtliche größen von Fisch am Platz??
> 
> oder seh cih das falsch?




also an meinem gewässer habe ich auf 1-2 oder 3 ringe karpfen von unter 10pf bis 16pf gefangen (waren keine größeren dabei weils keine gibt )

außerdem hab ich auf 2 frolics mal ne 30er schleie gefangen die mein 100gramm blei fast nicht bewegen konnte


----------



## Rotty (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: Frolic - als Karpfenköder*

wie henge ich frolic mit strumpfhose an und wie zuknoten mit schnur oder wie


----------



## Rotty (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Frolic - als Karpfenköder*

also wie lange halten frolic  ohne getrocknet und wie lange getrocknet
und wie trockt net man das  manche sagen 8 stunden und manche 1 stunde


----------



## Fassl (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Frolic - als Karpfenköder*



Rotty schrieb:


> also wie lange halten frolic  ohne getrocknet und wie lange getrocknet
> und wie trockt net man das  manche sagen 8 stunden und manche 1 stunde




Must du halt mal testen kommt auf die Wassertemperatur an! 

Beim trocknen mach ich das immer so ich fädle die Frolicringe auf n Stück alte schnur auf und häng sie dann paar wochen in die Garage bis sie steinhart sind :vik:


FrolicBoilie

für 1 Kilo trockenmix

600g Frolic fein gemahlen
100g Grieß
100g Maismehl
100g Sojamehl
100g Vitamelo


----------



## Rotty (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Frolic - als Karpfenköder*

hab nee idee

ich hau die frolic in eine schussel haufn salz drüber und dan bekommts guten geschmack karpfen lieben salz und es wird haltbar gemacht und es enzieht wasser also trockener

get der einfall


----------



## Boiliewerfer (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Frolic - als Karpfenköder*

Hau doch einfach welche weg, die trocknen dann automatisch und du kannst dir immer welche aufteilen zum Fischen 

Im Backofen ist nicht mein ding, dann riecht die Bude nach HundeFu..|rolleyes

Kannst welche einstrumpfen oder auch ganze Füttern, Karpfen haben mit Frolicringen kein Problem.

Einsalzen ist nichtmal nötig, da die schnell trocknen und ne menge Konservierer drin ist...Einfach ein paar zermahlen, ein paar crushen und ein paar ganze in nen PVA Sack und schon gehts los..
Die dinger extra als Boilie rollen, hat meines erachtens nur den Vorteil,das es mit dem Anfüttern besser klappt.
Nun musst du selbst rumprobieren, wie man etwas trocknet 
Also tight lines..


----------



## Tino (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Frolic - als Karpfenköder*

In Öl kannst du die Frolics auch dippen.Verlängert den Auflösungsprozess um ein vielfaches.
Mit Fischöl oder Halibutöl mit einer Pelletpumpe vollsaugen lassen ,würde auch noch gehen.


----------



## Rotty (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Frolic - als Karpfenköder*

wie soll ich trocknen lassen und wo im lesser is kalt und leicht feucht  und wie lange halten sie unter wasser


----------



## CK80 (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Frolic - als Karpfenköder*

Oh Mann, Jungs. Ihr stellt euch aber an...:q
Nehmt ne Einkaufstasche aus Stoff und haut die Frolics da rein. Dann ab in die Garage damits im Keller nicht muffelt - trocknet von ganz allein. Und immer wenn Ihr angeln geht legt Ihr eben 1 Frolic am Rand ins Wasser. Wenn das zu matschig wird schauts mit dem Hakenköder ähnlich aus....:vik:

Meine Erfahrung: Ungetrocknet 2,5h, getrocknet 3,5h.
Ach ja. Ich hab schon Rotaugen mit ganzen Frolic gefangen... Also Teilen ist echt unnötig!


----------



## Rotty (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Frolic - als Karpfenköder*

ok danke wie lange dauert biss sie trocken sind


----------



## eric02 (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Frolic - als Karpfenköder*



Rotty schrieb:


> ok danke wie lange dauert biss sie trocken sind


 


ne nacht reicht alle male oder 2 std. auf der heizung. ich persönlich würde aber vorher löcher rein bohren falls du sie so auf das haar ziehen willst,bei mir sind sehr viele zerbrochen. odr halt die andere methode, haar durchs loch und einhängen


----------



## teilzeitgott (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Frolic - als Karpfenköder*



eric02 schrieb:


> ne nacht reicht alle male oder 2 std. auf der heizung. ich persönlich würde aber vorher löcher rein bohren falls du sie so auf das haar ziehen willst,bei mir sind sehr viele zerbrochen. odr halt die andere methode, haar durchs loch und einhängen



heizung????
klar.. warum nicht gleicht mit den fön trocknen???#d

man man.... frolic, ob nur pur als köder oder als boilie, am besten auf ein trockenes tuch legen und dann trocknen lassen bei zimmertemparatur.
kann unterschiedlich lange dauern, bei boilies kann es schon einmal 3-4 tage dauern bis sie schön trocken sind.


----------



## Rotty (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Frolic - als Karpfenköder*

nur eine nacht ich dachte ein moonat mit boilies bohrer gets schon


Danke


----------



## Rotty (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Frolic - als Karpfenköder*

cool ich werde das mal mit fön testen


----------



## CK80 (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Frolic - als Karpfenköder*

:q LOOOOOOOL! :q


----------



## eric02 (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Frolic - als Karpfenköder*



teilzeitgott schrieb:


> heizung????
> klar.. warum nicht gleicht mit den fön trocknen???#d
> 
> man man.... frolic, ob nur pur als köder oder als boilie, am besten auf ein trockenes tuch legen und dann trocknen lassen bei zimmertemparatur.
> kann unterschiedlich lange dauern, bei boilies kann es schon einmal 3-4 tage dauern bis sie schön trocken sind.


 
ja etwas komisch ausgedrückt. im sommer natürlich nicht, da heizung aus.meinte zur zeit wegen der scheiß kälte.weiß außerdem nicht mal wie da unten die gewässersituation ist.hier ist nichtmal ans angeln zu denken. scheiß winter oder wie war das? am besten tüte auf und stehen lassen.


----------



## DerNachbar666 (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Frolic - als Karpfenköder*

wenn man frolic ans haar machen will kann ich auch normales monofiles vorfach nehmen oder brauch ich da extra vorfach material ??

lG


----------



## jungangler 93 (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Frolic - als Karpfenköder*

geht auch mit mono würd aber nicht über 0,30 mm gehn sonst ist es ein bischen steif.


----------



## DerNachbar666 (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Frolic - als Karpfenköder*

okayy danke für die antwort


----------



## Rotty (13. März 2011)

*AW: Frolic - als Karpfenköder*

hi wenn ich die frolic aufmache und trockne aber wen ich dan ne weile nimmer gehe wie kann ich die aufbewahren mit salz oder einfrieren?


Danke


----------



## Fassl (13. März 2011)

*AW: Frolic - als Karpfenköder*



Rotty schrieb:


> hi wenn ich die frolic aufmache und trockne aber wen ich dan ne weile nimmer gehe wie kann ich die aufbewahren mit salz oder einfrieren?
> 
> 
> Danke



Die Frolic brauchst nicht salzen oder einfrieren ist viel konservierer drinnen die werden nicht schimmlig oder so schnell schlecht


----------



## Rotty (13. März 2011)

*AW: Frolic - als Karpfenköder*

ok hab heute mal mit denen gefischt aber wo ich  durchgeboort habe kekam es einen riss und is nach dem es ein wennig imm wasser war auseinander gefallen


----------



## froger79 (15. März 2011)

*AW: Frolic - als Karpfenköder*

Ich Bohr die Ringe wenn sie frisch/ feucht sind. Und extra trocknen hab ich nie gemacht, einfach Tüte offen lassen die werden von selber hart.


----------



## bomber.ch (15. März 2011)

*AW: Frolic - als Karpfenköder*

Guter Trick, um andere Weißfische davon abzuhalten das Frolic von der Montage zu fressen:



kleines Stück Korken in die Mitte
Einen Damenstumpf (Nylon) über das Frolic ziehen und stark spannen, so daß die Fasern auseinandergehen und durch das "Gittermuster" das Frolic zu sehen ist. Sieht dann aus wie ein PVA-Schlauch.
Die Öffnung des Strumpfes mit Garn abbinden und dahinter abschneiden
So hat man einen tollen Popup-Frolic, der aus der Menge der angefütterten heraussticht und zwei Vorteile hat. Er zersetzt sich nicht so schnell und die kleinen Fische können ihn nich fressen. Karpfen interessiert der Strumpf überhaupt nicht.

Gruß
bomber


----------



## Rotty (16. März 2011)

*AW: Frolic - als Karpfenköder*

ok das hab ich schon mal auf ner dvd von matze koch angeschaud
 kan ich mir need vorstellen das das ne ganze nacht hält. normaler (ungetrocknet) is nach 2 h schon  follig weich


----------



## Rotty (26. April 2011)

*AW: Frolic - als Karpfenköder*

hab ausprobird  normaler frolich kält 1 stunde und 30 min am haar und  ein frolic mit einen strumpf drüber hält  schon seit  24 stunden und hält immer noch ohne probleme ich berichte euch dan wen er nich mehr geht ich schätze aber noch 3-4 tage


----------



## Bassey (26. April 2011)

*AW: Frolic - als Karpfenköder*

Man kann die Frolicringe auch in dickem Honig dippen, dann lösen sie sich nicht so schnell auf wie unbehandelt. Durchbohren ist ansich garnicht notwendig, da es reicht wenn man das Haar länger macht und eine Schlaufe durchs Frolic zieht.


----------



## makki (26. April 2011)

*AW: Frolic - als Karpfenköder*

hi,
ich hab da auch noch ne frage zu den frolics. ich hab mir jetzt auch welche geholt, aber da gibt es zwei verschiedene sorten, geflügel und rind. welche bevorzugt ihr oder ist es egal welche man nimmt.
lg und danke im voraus
makki


----------



## franja1 (26. April 2011)

*AW: Frolic - als Karpfenköder*

...für mich ist Frolic Hundefutter und dabei wird es auch bleiben...


----------



## 911 (27. April 2011)

*AW: Frolic - als Karpfenköder*



makki schrieb:


> hi,
> ich hab da auch noch ne frage zu den frolics. ich hab mir jetzt auch welche geholt, aber da gibt es zwei verschiedene sorten, geflügel und rind. welche bevorzugt ihr oder ist es egal welche man nimmt.
> lg und danke im voraus
> makki



Rind ist bei uns deutlich fängiger.


----------



## Ralle2609 (27. April 2011)

*AW: Frolic - als Karpfenköder*

kann ich bestätigen 911

noch ein tipp

frolic mahlen und mit etwas maggi und fischflavour oder fischöl mischen dann ein wenig grieß rein zum binden und wer mag ein paar gemahlene partikel dadurch erhaltet ihr einen sehr attraktiven teig um euer frolic und das verbessert bei uns meistens die fangchancen 
|bla:


----------



## fisch4me (27. April 2011)

*AW: Frolic - als Karpfenköder*

Frolic an ein etwas längeren Haar einschlaufen, und fertig.

Zum Härten paar Forlics auf Küchenpapier in die Mikrowelle, und sich langsam an Hart rantasten. Achtung das riecht sehr intensiv und am besten machen, wenn die Frau nicht da ist.

Andere frische Frolics einfach auf ein Stück PVA Schnur und am Ende ein Frolic anknoten. Fertig ist die Frolicmontage.

Wer es noch etwas billiger und Gewässer schonender möchte, füllt ein Joghurtbecher zu 80% mit Frolics, legt Vorfach mit Wirbel mit rein mit rein und füllt mit Wasser auf. 

Am Wasser sollte  man eine Kühltasche mitnehmen(damit die Frolicbombe nicht auftaut), Blei einhängen, harten Frolic ans Haar und auswerfen.

Übrigens auf dieser Art kann man alle Partikel cm genau anfüttern ohne 1 cent für PVA auszugeben und das Wasser nicht belasten.

Wer ein Tag will, crashed 2 Handvoll Frolics, nimmt etwas Paniermehl hinzu und irgendwas nach sein Geschmack.

Ein paar Wurmstückchen schaden nie, denn die locken Schleien an.


----------



## pescador de carpa (27. April 2011)

*AW: Frolic - als Karpfenköder*



makki schrieb:


> hi,
> ich hab da auch noch ne frage zu den frolics. ich hab mir jetzt auch welche geholt, aber da gibt es zwei verschiedene sorten, geflügel und rind. welche bevorzugt ihr oder ist es egal welche man nimmt.
> lg und danke im voraus
> makki


 
Bei allen Gewessern die ich befische ist auch Rind deutlich fängiger.

Die Fische die ich damit fange sind aber meist um einiges kleiner als wenn ich Boilies (meist 20mm) verwende. #h


----------



## Rotty (27. April 2011)

*AW: Frolic - als Karpfenköder*

ich fische  auch immmer das rind hab aber noch nie  was damit gefangen  !
naja  hab auch nur 1 mal mit frolic gefischt !


----------



## Wolfsburger (27. April 2011)

*AW: Frolic - als Karpfenköder*



Rotty schrieb:


> ich fische auch immmer das rind hab aber noch nie was damit gefangen !
> naja hab auch nur 1 mal mit frolic gefischt !


 
Wiedersprichst du dich da nicht ? xD




Ich hab ganz früher, kurz nach meinem Angelschein mal Frolic ausprobiert, aber ohne Fangerfolg.


----------



## Bassey (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Frolic - als Karpfenköder*

Ich habe hier auch noch eine Frage: Mein eigentlicher Zielfisch ist heute der Sterlet, jedoch wurden davon letzte Woche über 10 mit Frolic gefangen an einem WE (ohne Tagelanges anfüttern)... Klar freue ich mich über einen "Beifang" in Form eines Karpfens. Kann ich jedoch für die Beständigkeit die Frolics auch in Honig dippen? Würden dann auch weiterhin Sterlets anbeissen?


----------



## kati48268 (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Frolic - als Karpfenköder*

Ob die auch auf süß stehen... #c
Dip ihn in was anderem, herb riechendem; (Thun-)Fischöl z.B. Oder brat ihn in reichlich Fett etwas an. Sollte beides die Löslichkeit etwas verlängern.
Und je stinkender, desto besser eigentlich.
Wobei: so'n Frolic hält auch a la naturelle ein paar Stunden.

Probier auch mal den Räucherlachs. Im Puff ist das _der_ Stör-Knaller überhaupt.


----------



## omnimc (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Frolic - als Karpfenköder*

Wenn Du einen findest der auf Süß steht. Denke das Du damit eher den Geruch verdirbst. oder waren die vom We gedippt?


----------



## omnimc (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Frolic - als Karpfenköder*

mit Räucherlachs das habe ich schonmal gehört,nur bei mir wollte der nicht am Haken halten.


----------



## kati48268 (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Frolic - als Karpfenköder*

Das ist klar. Kleine Rolle (max. Boiliegröße) machen, 1-2 mal durchstechen, anschließend mit Nähgarn festknoten. Etwas Gefummel, aber funktioniert gut.


----------



## Bassey (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Frolic - als Karpfenköder*

Leider keinen Sterlet erwischt, dafür aber 2 Karpfen mit jeweils 5 Pfund ^^


----------



## kati48268 (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Frolic - als Karpfenköder*

Wieder angreifen!
#:
Und womit hat'er denn jetzt gefischt?


----------



## Bassey (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Frolic - als Karpfenköder*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Wieder angreifen!
> #:
> Und womit hat'er denn jetzt gefischt?



Mit Frolic. 2 Frolic am Haar immer.

Wobei ich 2 Fehlbisse hatte, da habe ich sogar den Verdacht, dass es Sterlet hätte sein können, denn durch das Flache Maul hatte er vielleicht im Vorbeischwimmen zwar die Frolic im Maul, aber der Haken hing noch außen?

Habe kurz starken widerstand gespürt und ganz plötzlich nix mehr. Die Karpfen hatten sich beide perfekt im Maulwinkel der Unterlippe gehakt. (Hardcore 40g selbsthakmontage ^^)


----------



## kati48268 (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Frolic - als Karpfenköder*

Ich würde es folgendermassen probieren:
Pose statt Selbsthak-Grundrute, langes Vorfach komplett aufliegend.
2 Plätze in unterschiedlicher Uferentfernung mit Forelli füttern (nur beim fischen, nicht tagelang vorher), einen mit Räucherlachs befischen, einen mit Forelliteig (nicht selektiv, aber fängt wie Sau). 

Noch eine Rute erlaubt? 2-3 halbierte Tauwürmer an den Haken, mit zerschnippelten Würmern Ködernah füttern.

Sind alles Köder, die oft kontrolliert & erneuert werden müssen, aber die Biester stehen auf reichlich fischig-herben Mief.


----------



## mythos89 (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Frolic - als Karpfenköder*

bei uns ging auch nach der 2. nacht mit frolic gar nix, nur eine hässliche brasse konnte gelandet. karpfen konnten nur auf mais gefangen werden. es waren auch nur kleine satzkarpfen, dafür aber 8 stück


----------



## Carphunter Dennis (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Frolic - als Karpfenköder*

hey leute für die,die störe fangen wollen an meinen gewässer klapt es sehr gut mit käse .Frolic kann man eigentlich fürs störangeln voll kommen vergessen bin karpfen angler ,und habe eine große erfahrung gemacht das man recht lange warten muss wen man einen stör biss auf frolic bekommt.Und ein tipp an dir mythos wenn du auf frolic keinen biss bekommen solltest oder doch nur einen leischten zarten biss nimm einfach nen halben frolic haben beim mir schon wunder bewirkt .Und recht schwere karpfen fängt man mit frolic nicht grade der größte karpfen an meinen gewässer war 30 pfunnd .Boilies sind meiner meinung nach ,der top köder


----------



## der mit der angel (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Frolic - als Karpfenköder*

also ich benutze immer die mit rind und kann gute erfolge damit verbuchen
der schwerste karpfen auf frolic von mir hatte 30 pfund 
brassen und döbel gehen auch gerne auf frolic


----------



## Shakerz (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Frolic - als Karpfenköder*

Ich fische auch sehr viel mit Frolic, aber auch mit unterschiedlichen Boilies verschiedener Hersteller. Meine Versuche haben gezeigt, das Frolic ein "Sofortköder" ist. Anfüttern nicht zwangsläufig erforderlich, vördert aber das Fangergebnis deutlich. Ich habe auch festgestellt, das mit Frolic am Haar keine größeren Karpfen wie 15 Pfund gingen - egal welche Angelmethode oder Futterstrategie ich angewendet habe. Ich benutze ausschließlich Frolic Rind. Das hat sich als deutlich fängiger herausgestellt. Was das halten am Haken betrifft. Ich lasse eine handvoll Frolic an der Luft trocknen, bohre diese an u. verwende sie dann als Hakenköder. Ich habe mit denen genauso gefangen, wei mit nicht getrockneten. Wer trotzdem den getrockneten nicht über den Weg traut (man muss von seinem Köder überzeugt sein), der soll an einer wasserlöslichen PVC-Schnur ein paar frische Ringe mit auf die Reise schicken.


----------



## Rotty (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Frolic - als Karpfenköder*

...lol...


----------

